# FBQ delay/sync with mains?



## Tidan (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi, 
I just got my FBQ2496 this afternoon!
Question is, once I set it up, being that its taking the analog signal from my Reciever/sub out, digitizing it, tweaking it, then re-analoging it, then sending it to my subs amp, then out to my subs; how can I adjust the delay in the rest of my system to accomodate the delay that will be introduced to the LFE after all this processing? 

System:
Yamaha RX-Z1 (all speakers crossed over at 90hz)
Paradigm studio reference (40's,cc570,adp590's)
SVS cs25-31plus X2 / 1200watt samson 2ch amp
FBQ2496 EQ for subs (everything below 90hz)

Thanks for any suggestions you might have!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> how can I adjust the delay in the rest of my system


The FBQ DSP adds about a msec processing delay, so add a foot to the distance you set the sub distance in the receiver.

brucek


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

I'm not sure how long the delay is, but I believe the standard solution is to just set the distance to the subwoofer to a bit farther than it actually is.

This way, the receiver has to send the signal to the FBQ earlier, so that the sounds all reach the LP at the same time.

I would bet someone will be along shortly to tell us how long the delay is, and how many inches/feet that equates to in the speaker settings

edit: And there's brucek, beating me to the punch.


----------



## Tidan (Oct 26, 2008)

brucek said:


> The FBQ DSP adds about a msec processing delay, so add a foot to the distance you set the sub distance in the receiver.
> 
> brucek


What if my reciever doesn't have a subwoofer delay/distance setting? The Yamaha RX-Z1 was yamaha's flagship reciever (and carried a heft price tag when I got mine in '02 or '03), but it has no delay setting that I can find for the sub. It also doesn't allow you to change the crossover freq. which is fixed at 90hz. Big time bummer!

Any other ideas???


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

If your receiver has no sub distance setting, what makes you think it is correct now? Use REW to measure the response through the crossover region and try changing the sub's phase, if your sub has phase adjustment or phase inversion, to get the best response through that region. If you haven't already been through the process of measuring response to see where your sub is best placed may want to do that first.


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

I believe the YPAO will set the distances/delays correctly if you just run it. I took a quick look at the manual, and didn't see any way to manually set them.


----------



## Tidan (Oct 26, 2008)

tenzip said:


> I believe the YPAO will set the distances/delays correctly if you just run it. I took a quick look at the manual, and didn't see any way to manually set them.


Wow, I'm really dating my equipment now! YPAO didn't come out till the following year. 
For what its worth, here is a link to the manual: 
http://www.mbmania.com/bin/RX_Z1_owners_manual.pdf

It really doesn't seem that long ago that I bought this reciever! And cost still pains me! LOL!


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

Wow, that's weird. I looked up that model number on the Yammy site, and came up with a different receiver, one that had YPAO.


----------



## Tidan (Oct 26, 2008)

tenzip said:


> Wow, that's weird. I looked up that model number on the Yammy site, and came up with a different receiver, one that had YPAO.


They make it kind of painful to find the manual don't they! Here is a link to the product with some specs:
http://www.yamaha.com/yec/products/...00262&CTID=5000300&ATRID=1010&DETYP=ATTRIBUTE

I don't recall there ever having been YPAO on any of the Z1's. The Z9 replaced the Z1 and that one had YPAO if I remember correctly.


----------

